# Lieder/ art songs about death with a positive outlook/ major tonality?



## Rania (Jun 23, 2009)

I am building an art song recital on the theme of death for a final exam. So far I mostly have dark and minor-key songs; the only "lighter" piece I have on the program so far is der Totentanz by Loewe, but it's also in E minor. The theme is more specifically a reflection on the meaning(s) of death (e.g. a comforter, as in "der Tod und das Mädchen", release from pain, a long, dreamless sleep), visions of what death is like, fear of death or dying. The program closes with Brahms' vier ernste Gesänge (four serious songs), which give the last word to love.
I still really need pieces that are lighter in character, more hopeful (or even passive/ questioning), major in tonality to offer relief from the darkness, but still strongly related to the theme- something about wondering what happens to us when we die, the hope of being reunited with lost ones, a vision of paradise as a contrast after the vision of hell in Schubert's "Gruppe aus dem Tartarus" (Mahler's "das himmlische Leben" came to mind, but it's 10 minutes long and it's hard to continue with the theme after it). The songs don't have to have the word "death" in their title or text. 

Art song is strongly preferred, but very relevant pieces from opera or oratorio might be allowed. 

I've thought about Fauré's "O mort, poussière d'étoiles" from la Chanson d'Eve, and possibly Grieg's "Swan" (a Swan who sings a song before dying). I would be so thankful for any other ideas or input!


----------

